# Problemino futile: root in rosso in bash [risolto]

## Smirnoff

Quando mi loggo come utente normale il prompt è in verde, quando invece mi loggo come root è in rosso. Fin qui nulla di strano.

Se però da utente faccio un su e divento root, il prompt rimane verde... e spesso mi dimentico di uscire e tornare utente normale col rischio di combinare qualche casino...

La domanda è questa: come mai con su i colori non cambiano mentre nel login diretto si? Ho intuito che dovrei modificare qualcosa in /etc/profile o .bashrc, ma ne capisco veramente poco... Cosa devo toccare per far andare i colori come vorrei?

Ciao, grazie.Last edited by Smirnoff on Mon Mar 22, 2004 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matteo*

su: prompt verde.

su - : prompt rosso.

almeno da me è così...

----------

## OKreZ

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> La domanda è questa: come mai con su i colori non cambiano mentre nel login diretto si?

 

Perche' il prompt viene generato da /etc/profile, che viene considerato solo quando ti loggi in una login shell. Per passare ad una login shell di root:

```
$ su -
```

----------

## MyZelF

Puoi usare:

```
$ su -
```

per cambiare utente oppure inserire la riga

```
source /etc/profile
```

nel ~/.bashrc di root.

In ogni caso con le impostazioni di default del prompt puoi riconoscere root rispetto all'utente normale dal # al posto del $.

----------

## randomaze

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> Quando mi loggo come utente normale il prompt è in verde, quando invece mi loggo come root è in rosso. Fin qui nulla di strano.
> 
> Se però da utente faccio un su e divento root, il prompt rimane verde... e spesso mi dimentico di uscire e tornare utente normale col rischio di combinare qualche casino...
> 
> La domanda è questa: come mai con su i colori non cambiano mentre nel login diretto si? Ho intuito che dovrei modificare qualcosa in /etc/profile o .bashrc, ma ne capisco veramente poco... Cosa devo toccare per far andare i colori come vorrei?
> ...

 

Se fai "su -" invece del semplice "su" dovresti avere i prompt in rosso.

La ragione é che con il trattino finale gli dici di eseguire la bash di root come se fosse la shell di login (e quindi esegue i profile).

----------

## Smirnoff

uh, bello non sapevo del trattino

grazie a tutti  :Cool: 

----------

## Sasdo

sfrutto questo topic per un problemino (futilissimo) simile:

quando usavo il gnome-terminal, avevo  una roba simile:

```

johnny@sasdo $

```

colorati in verde e blu

ora che son passato ad aterm, ho un orrido:

```

bash-2.05b$

```

c'è modo di riottenere la scritta più bellina?

ho spulciato il man aterm ma senza trovare nulla  riguardo...

..gracias

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quando usavo il gnome-terminal, avevo  una roba simile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Probabilmente aterm esegue una shell "non di login".

O cambi l'invocazione della bash da parte di aterm, altrimenti dovrebbe bastare seguire il suggerimento di MyZelF :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inserire la riga "source /etc/profile" nel ~/.bashrc
> 
> 

 

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inserire la riga "source /etc/profile" nel ~/.bashrc
> 
> 

 

sì, dovrebbe bastare questo. Nel caso di Sasdo nel ~/.bashrc dell'utente.

----------

## Ferdinando

oppure si puo' inserire direttamente la specifica della forma del prompt impostando la variabile d'ambiente $PS1 in .bashrc o .bash_profile.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> oppure si puo' inserire direttamente la specifica della forma del prompt impostando la variabile d'ambiente $PS1 in .bashrc o .bash_profile.
> 
> 

 

Nel caso di Sasdo nel ~/.bashrc (che viene eseguito nelle shell non di login).

Il ~/.bash_profile invece viene eseguito per le shell di login.

----------

## shev

A questo punto, se vogliamo fare i belli e bravi  :Razz:  segnalo anche il Bash Prompt Howto

/me che ha giusto creato un paio di settimane fa il suo bel prompt personalizzato (da vero truzzo  :Laughing: ) sul mac mettendoci anche lo stato di carica della batteria  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cataenry

@Shev... Battuto sul tempo...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me che ha giusto creato un paio di settimane fa il suo bel prompt personalizzato (da vero truzzo ) sul mac mettendoci anche lo stato di carica della batteria 

 

Su macosx o su gentoo? 

/me curioso (se su osx pasta la riga   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Su macosx o su gentoo? 
> 
> /me curioso (se su osx pasta la riga   )

 

Su macosx, anche se trattandosi di bash sia su gentoo che su macosx poco cambia (a parte lo script usato per avere la percentuale della batteria).

Ora mi sposto sul pbook e ti riporto la riga e ti metto online lo script  :Smile: 

EDIT: allora, questa è PS1:

```
BLUE="\[\033[0;34m\]"

GRAY="\[\033[0;37m\]"

GREEN="\[\033[1;32m\]"

CYAN="\[\033[1;36m\]"

YELLOW="\[\033[1;33m\]"

WHITE="\[\033[1;37m\]"

RED="\[\033[0;31m\]"

BB="\[\033[1;39m\]"

NC="\[\033[0m\]"

PS1="\n$BB[ $NC\d $BB- $NC\t $BB| $RED\$(batt-stat) $BB|$NC\w$BB]\n[ $BLUE\u@\h$BB ] $NC$ "
```

Qui trovi lo script batt-stat richiamato da PS1.

Il prompt appare più o meno così:

[ Tue Mar 23 - 20:06:07 | 61% | ~ ]

[ shev@kronos ] $

----------

## Sasdo

stra-risolto grazie mille.

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui trovi lo script batt-stat richiamato da PS1.
> 
> 

 

Ecco perchè non mi tornava   :Very Happy:  usi uno script. Grazie mille mi è davvero utile   :Wink: 

/me inizia a darsi a personalizzazioni estreme del suo prompt   :Cool: 

----------

## bandreabis

Come mai la mia gentooBox fresca di installazione non ha .bashrc in /root?

Ha solo bash_history.

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Come mai la mia gentooBox fresca di installazione non ha .bashrc in /root?
> 
> Ha solo bash_history.

 Per quanto ne so, lo devi creare tu. Magari, partendo a copiarlo da /etc/skel/.bashrc.

Ciao.

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco che era... avevo già provato a fare come hai suggerito.... ma dovevo copiare anche .bash_profile, e intanto che c'ero ho copiato _logout (e_history  :Rolling Eyes: )

Andrea

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Si, sorry, anche .bash_profile è necessario. Fra l'altro, in /etc/default/useradd dovrebbe esserci la direttiva di copiare i files da /etc/skel per ogni uso di 'useradd'.

Ciao.

----------

